# Magento: Configurable Product Problem



## ripcurlksm (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello 

Several times I have tried to setup a configurable product within my Magento store (v 1.3.2.4), I followed the instrustions from the tutuorial and also logged into the demo store to compare it to my store.

At simplest, I am trying to create a tee shirt where there are two colors and two sizes. I created a "Shirt" attribute set that has "shirt_color" and "shirt_size" attributes. These attributes are global, dropdowns and configurable. I create a new product and use the "Shirt" attribute and create several "simple" tee shirt products that are 'enabled' with no visibility (also tried it as visible). Once my 'simple' tee shirt products are made, I create a 'configurable' tee shirt product and associate the simple products with the product, as well as making sure this product is enabled with its visibility set to search, catalog.

So I do all this, I see my Tee shirt product, but I dont see the dropdown menus to pick "color" and "size". After restarting and doing this several times I wanted to ask. Also, could it be that I have to add or tweak the template to show a dropdown menu? Just trying to think about all options.

Here is a (long) screen shot of all the settings.
http://ksm.fm/misc/ss-cart-help.jpg


----------



## MartinWann (Jun 18, 2010)

It's quite easy to create configurable products with Store Manager for Magento. Working with database directly, Store Manager simplifies and speeds up the creation of any kind of product (configurable, bundle, grouped, etc)


----------

